# Carbon Wheels on a Steel Frame?



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

So, am I nuts? I just built up my Salsa El Mariachi and I'm loving it. It's my 2nd steel framed single speed and I use a pretty heavy wheel set built with Stans Flow rims and Hope Pro 2 hubs.

To the point: I test rode a new Stumpjumper that had the Roval carbon wheels. Wow, those wheels are the ticket. So, light weight carbon wheels on a heavy steel bike? Would you laugh at me if I rode by with such a setup?


----------



## cockroach (Jun 12, 2009)

What's the problem with that?
Wheels are the best place to lose weight.


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

Well I'm not sure, I'm trying to picture carbon rims on my steel SS. I do like the idea of getting rid of some rotational mass but do the two mix? If you had said that you were thinking of doing this to your CF framed bike it would have been a hell yes sort of response. I'm considering them for my squishy bike as I have talked to a roadie friend who said he definitely felt the difference when he put them on his bike .So why am I hesitant to say go for it? I guess it just comes down to my idea of what a SS steel bike should look like. I don't think I would do it but that doesn't mean you should not and no I would not laugh at you. I would want to know how it's working out and then maybe I would consider it. So you had better do it and show us some pictures and tell us how it rides.
Cheers,
Straw


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

+ 1 to the above. We're talking about a group of people known to wear spandex in public, so fear no ridicule, carbonify that thing and give ride report...


----------



## inteq9 (Dec 3, 2007)

Definitely post some pictures.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Why not?*



onepivot said:


> So, am I nuts? I just built up my Salsa El Mariachi and I'm loving it. It's my 2nd steel framed single speed and I use a pretty heavy wheel set built with Stans Flow rims and Hope Pro 2 hubs.
> 
> To the point: I test rode a new Stumpjumper that had the Roval carbon wheels. Wow, those wheels are the ticket. So, light weight carbon wheels on a heavy steel bike? Would you laugh at me if I rode by with such a setup?


Carbon and tubeleSS. It will up your ride expidentually! It will SSurely be the new koolaid .


----------



## kdonks (May 27, 2005)

montana_ben said:


> + 1 to the above. We're talking about a group of people known to wear spandex in public, so fear no ridicule, carbonify that thing and give ride report...





inteq9 said:


> Definitely post some pictures.


Pics of the wheelset on the bike only please


----------



## akaHector (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm thinking that singlespeeding isn't supposed to have any hard and fast rules, right? we all have our own reasons for riding ss. we have or own reasons for riding whatever bike we have, too; some rational, some emotional, but who cares? that's your ride, man! rock it how you want it!

to answer your question, I give a resunding Hell yeah! you would get style, function, and distinction as that guy who can't figure out what material he likes best! 

I say go for it. if I had the cash, I would.


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

Excellent points, all. My main concern is my bike is a no frills build. Salsa frame, Reba fork, Stylo crank, etc. All good stuff but hardly high end bling. My Stans/Hope wheels are nice & sturdy and perfect for me & my riding style (I'm a 50+ year old Midwest rider who just likes to crank out some XC miles)

To slap on a set of $1700 wheels on this bike, while a very cool upgrade, just doesn't sit well with me. I have to think about this


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

*Not carbon wheels but...*

I put a set of Stan's 355 rims last to Chris King hubs on my Monocog for a while and it really transformed the bike.

Wheels are now moved back to my "proper" bike but the 'Cog will be getting a decent set of wheels again soon that will be costing more than the whole bike originally did.

If you want to put carbon wheels on your Salsa then go for it, I doubt very much that you will regret it.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Its a silly idea, that being said......go for it!


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Go for it!

Steel+Carbon+Ti+Aluminum with some rubber and you are good to go.

I am also dreaming of getting a "race day" wheel set. Carbon seems to be where it is at for race day wheels. I also hear they are tough enough for every day use.


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

febikes said:


> Go for it!
> 
> Steel+Carbon+Ti+Aluminum with some rubber and you are good to go.
> 
> I am also dreaming of getting a "race day" wheel set. Carbon seems to be where it is at for race day wheels. I also hear they are tough enough for every day use.


That's the thing, I'm no racer and these wheels will see everyday use.

I'm also a big guy right at the rider weight limit of 240 lbs that Spec recommends for these wheels. However, I'm a smooth rider & 99% of my riding is tame midwest xc trails and I don't jump my bike. I have to believe that any weight limit probably has a fudge factor built into it.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

My guess is the fudge factor in the weight limit goes the other direction (i.e. they likely don't last at all on the heavy end of the weight limit). Going beyond the weight limit might become a safety factor.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

There is a new carbon wheel set coming out from Roval at a much lower price point if that makes you feel better. Based on a DT Swiss 350 hub. $1200.00 1580g

Oh, and you are not nuts. There are no 'rules' to this stuff. Just build the bike so it works the way you want. Who cares what we think?:thumbsup:

Great wheels are transforming on a 29er.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Im going to have some on my Bandersnatch race bike in a few months. Its gonna ride awesome. No big deal.

Flexy frames off road are one thing, but flexy wheels are the absolute worst.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I say ...


:thumbsup: "HELL YEAH" :thumbsup:


SPP


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

SlowPokePete said:


> I say ...
> 
> :thumbsup: "HELL YEAH" :thumbsup:
> 
> SPP


Exactly! :thumbsup:

Actually, a carbon frame with alloy wheels is nuts, at least from a performance perspective 

Magura


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Analize*



onepivot said:


> Excellent points, all. My main concern is my bike is a no frills build. Salsa frame, Reba fork, Stylo crank, etc. All good stuff but hardly high end bling. My Stans/Hope wheels are nice & sturdy and perfect for me & my riding style (I'm a 50+ year old Midwest rider who just likes to crank out some XC miles)
> 
> To slap on a set of $1700 wheels on this bike, while a very cool upgrade, just doesn't sit well with me. I have to think about this


Or over-analize. The choice is yours. Youre 50 for cryin out loud. Sometimes there doesnt need to be a justification. Besides then the rest of us can ride vicariously thru your build.


----------



## OdinOrion (Jul 22, 2010)

JMac47 said:


> Or over-analize.


I don't know what that is, but it sounds scary 

Flip the equation around. Does it make sense to have a really, really, nice frame and fork but crappy wheels and hubs?

I don't think anybody regrets having a nice, light weight wheelset.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Since Flow/Hope is already a good wheel, have you thought about replacing a frame with titanium frame? For $1700, you could get one of the cheaper US made titanium frame that would result in weight loss and something that you can bash around without having to worry about breaking a $1700 component.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

It's not just the weight, it's the feel =)


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

4nbstd said:


> Since Flow/Hope is already a good wheel, have you thought about replacing a frame with titanium frame? For $1700, you could get one of the cheaper US made titanium frame that would result in weight loss and something that you can bash around without having to worry about breaking a $1700 component.


Yes, my current wheels are awesome....................and heavy. I hope to have the same (or better) stiffness in a wheel that will weigh @ 500 grams less.

I've also thought about having my Hope hubs laced to the Chinese knock-off rims everyone is talking about. I know that would save me some big coin compared to the Roval's.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Rivbike said:


> Feel comfortable mixing high tech and low tech, old and new parts and technologies, and don't apologize to anybody for it.


https://www.rivbike.com/kb_results.asp?ID=60


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

onepivot said:


> Excellent points, all. My main concern is my bike is a no frills build. Salsa frame, Reba fork, Stylo crank, etc. All good stuff but hardly high end bling. My Stans/Hope wheels are nice & sturdy and perfect for me & my riding style (I'm a 50+ year old Midwest rider who just likes to crank out some XC miles)
> 
> To slap on a set of $1700 wheels on this bike, while a very cool upgrade, just doesn't sit well with me. I have to think about this


granted it is an expensive upgrade but then again so would buying a new frame and then the wheels.

I will be in the same boat as you are someday. I have a Trek 820 that I will be turning into a SS. I plan on ordering the conversion parts tomorrow and will build the bike from the ground up. The person that I got it from, the pedals are crap and the grips are worthess so that will be my first purchases after I get the conversion done.

Anyway, do what you want. Later on down the road, maybe you'll want to upgrade your frame then you can just move the parts over.

From the limited amount of exposure that I've had to SS, the one thing that I do know is there are no rules. Instead of being concerned with having the best mix of this and that, SS people just seem to have fun, enjoy riding and say f it....i am gonna have a blast. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm going to be the old curmudgeon here (because I'm 10 years older than you, so that must give me the right ) and suggest that you stick with the wheels that you have. It's not as if Flows on Hope hubs are exactly a bargain basement pair of wheels, like you find on supermarket specials and crap like that.

You'll fork out your $1700 and you know what? I'll bet that you won't enjoy your riding one little bit more. When you're sweating, grinding and thrutching your way up some techy, rocky climb I'll bet you won't be thinking "How good are these wheels ! With my old pair I'd never have made it up here".Unless you're racing at a highish level and want the last ounce of speed too many people spend too much time obsessing about saving a few grams IMHO.
If I were you and I had a bike that suited me and that I really liked (I do BTW) and I really had $1700 to spare (I haven't) I'd use that money to buy me more time to ride and/or to travel to places to ride, that otherwise I'd not be able to afford to go to. You only live once and you're a long time dead and I'll bet you'd remember some really nice riding road trip far longer than a pair of trick wheels.

I'm just an old killjoy, I know, but I am speaking from experience - sometimes the fact that an object has cost rather more than you'd like (if you're honest) sort of takes away a lot of the pleasure of owning it, if you see what I mean.

At the end of the day though, it's your money, you've earned it and you're free to spend it however you choose. Ignore me, I'm just old and grumpy .....


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

Andy R said:


> I'm going to be the old curmudgeon here (because I'm 10 years older than you, so that must give me the right ) and suggest that you stick with the wheels that you have. It's not as if Flows on Hope hubs are exactly a bargain basement pair of wheels, like you find on supermarket specials and crap like that.
> 
> You'll fork out your $1700 and you know what? I'll bet that you won't enjoy your riding one little bit more. When you're sweating, grinding and thrutching your way up some techy, rocky climb I'll bet you won't be thinking "How good are these wheels ! With my old pair I'd never have made it up here".Unless you're racing at a highish level and want the last ounce of speed too many people spend too much time obsessing about saving a few grams IMHO.
> If I were you and I had a bike that suited me and that I really liked (I do BTW) and I really had $1700 to spare (I haven't) I'd use that money to buy me more time to ride and/or to travel to places to ride, that otherwise I'd not be able to afford to go to. You only live once and you're a long time dead and I'll bet you'd remember some really nice riding road trip far longer than a pair of trick wheels.
> ...


Spoken like a man who's lived & learned well I agree with you almost completely. It's pretty silly for a slow, over 50 rider to shell out that much cash on wheels if he's not racing. I tell myself that all the time. However, the evil angel on my shoulder (the one that made me ride that S Works bike with the Rovals) won't let me forget how fast that bike spun up from a near standstill. Damn:madman:


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*I disagree to agree*



onepivot said:


> Spoken like a man who's lived & learned well I agree with you almost completely. It's pretty silly for a slow, over 50 rider to shell out that much cash on wheels if he's not racing. I tell myself that all the time. However, the evil angel on my shoulder (the one that made me ride that S Works bike with the Rovals) won't let me forget how fast that bike spun up from a near standstill. Damn:madman:


With the previous post. Only you'll know what pleasure you'll get out of splurging on the wheels. Maybe they will help you that little xtra bit of spin up speed, efficiency, comfort or maybe just the plain old bling factor! As others said you can always move them over to another bike, possibly that SWorks frame may come along later on down the line. Trying to get justification from all us interwebmasters is silly, really.


----------

